
The “Third World” Is Not Your Classroom - alma88
https://medium.com/the-development-set/the-third-world-is-not-your-classroom-9eee1546f565#.ef22yeqv2
======
nness
I think these are good insights for anyone travelling abroad, especially those
later in the career doing so for professional reasons.

It does no one any good to approach another country with a bias towards the
experiences you've had in your own. Customers, markets, competitors all behave
differently around the world. Those who do visit, especially countries in
Asia, should see parallels between their own bias and bravado and that which
stirred in colonialists centuries ago.

